# Cold smoking a beef tenderloin



## schmedleyp (Aug 14, 2012)

I just built a venturi type cold smoker, (I'll post pic's when i fugure it out) I am cold smoking a beef loin as I type. I will put it on the weber kettle tomarrow!
I am also brining a pork butt tonight so i can hot smoke it this weekend.
The smoker has been laying on the smoke for about an hour, might go another hour and then refrigerate till grill time.


----------



## forluvofsmoke (Aug 14, 2012)

schmedleyp said:


> I just built a venturi type cold smoker, (I'll post pic's when i fugure it out) I am* cold smoking a beef loin* as I type. I will put it on the weber kettle tomarrow!
> I am also brining a pork butt tonight so i can hot smoke it this weekend.
> The smoker has been* laying on the smoke for about an hour, might go another hour and then refrigerate till grill time*.


You may not realize (I suspect you don't or you wouldn't be doing this) that unless you are cold smoking with meat in a chamber that is at refrigerator temps (<40*F) that you are essentially putting this piece of meat into the danger-zone temps, for the entire time of cold smoking, until re-chilled to <40*F, then again when you actually cook it. This may be quite a stretch on the 40-140*/4-hr rule. If this is not cured meat, you're increasing the risk of illness, regardless of internal finished temp.

I'm hoping you are not just tossing this together without any thought of food safety...please, tell me I'm wrong, and if so, why...

Eric


----------



## schmedleyp (Aug 15, 2012)

This aint my first rodeo.  The loin was salted the day before and lightly "cured" overnight in the refrige.  I then dried the meat with paper towels and put it in my trailer grill with a bag of ice next to it. 
I then placed my cold smoke generator in the smoke box and let it do it's thing for 2 hours.

I did not have a thermometer in the smoke chamber but it was very cool.

Thanks for your concern,but I take every precaution when it comes to feeding my family.


----------



## forluvofsmoke (Aug 15, 2012)

Awesome! Glad to hear you weren't just experimenting without knowing  what you really needed to do. Sounds like an easy and rewarding process.

I'd love to see some pics of that loin when you get it finished!

Great smokes to ya, brother!

Eric


----------



## big lew bbq (Aug 15, 2012)

can't wait to see the pics!

Big Lew BBQ


----------



## scarbelly (Aug 15, 2012)

We would love to see some qview of your process - sounds interesting


----------



## chef jimmyj (Aug 16, 2012)

schmedleyp said:


> This aint my first rodeo. The loin was salted the day before and lightly "cured" overnight in the refrige. I then dried the meat with paper towels and put it in my trailer grill with a bag of ice next to it.
> I then placed my cold smoke generator in the smoke box and let it do it's thing for 2 hours.
> I did not have a thermometer in the smoke chamber but it was very cool.
> Thanks for your concern,but I take every precaution when it comes to feeding my family.


 Thanks for Clarifying your Procedure...JJ


----------



## smokinhusker (Aug 16, 2012)

So is it done yet? LOL

I've done the same procedure with pork loin, chops, cornish hens - I just do a light brine with Cure #1 in it and cold smoke for an hour or so then grill'em up!


----------



## schmedleyp (Aug 16, 2012)

SmokinHusker said:


> So is it done yet? LOL
> I've done the same procedure with pork loin, chops, cornish hens - I just do a light brine with Cure #1 in it and cold smoke for an hour or so then grill'em up!


I smoked it for 2 hours and it smells teriffic, but It went back to the fridge. Wife ad I had plans last night and tonight, but there is always Friday night.


----------

